# Moving to Cairo



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Would be grateful for any tips ie
1/ Good shipping company to use.
2/ Good place to live. I will work at the Moern English School, New Cairo, South of Mubarak Police Academy.
3/ Good plaace to meet and socialise with other expats.
4/ What to bring and what to buy while there.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Uk-Girl said:


> Would be grateful for any tips ie
> 1/ Good shipping company to use.
> 2/ Good place to live. I will work at the Moern English School, New Cairo, South of Mubarak Police Academy.
> 3/ Good plaace to meet and socialise with other expats.
> ...


Hi UK-Girl

Welcome to the forum! 

1/no idea

2/My daughter goes to MES and we live in Al Rehab which is a private compound area 15 minutes drive from the school. Rehab is cleaner and safer than most other areas in Cairo, there are many expats here and also many teachers working at international schools nearby. 

3/see above. You will also meet lots of expats at work as all MES teachers are either British or American ( apart from Arabic and French teachers ) 

4/What to bring: your favourite brands of cosmetics and make up may or may not be available in Egypt, so stock up before you land. Clothes here are not good value for money so don't wait to get here to buy stuff, you can get same quality at a fraction of the price in UK.

What will you be teaching?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum
Bring as little as possible other than clothes, you can buy all domestic appliances in Egypt.
Sorry cant help with your geography questions

Maiden


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

Uk-Girl said:


> Would be grateful for any tips ie
> 1/ Good shipping company to use.
> 2/ Good place to live. I will work at the Moern English School, New Cairo, South of Mubarak Police Academy.
> 3/ Good plaace to meet and socialise with other expats.
> ...


2/ I can only speak for Maadi, and we like it. Some schools have a bus service for their teachers and bring them to and from school. I'm not sure if your work will do that.

3/ a lot of teachers go to Ace Club in Maadi, there is also the CSA and BCA. I'm sure you won't have any trouble meeting other expats due to your job

4/Face Moisturizer, Sunblock, Cosmetics, Hair Care- they have all these here, but I've found them to be much more expensive than in the US (sure it's the same for the UK). Plus if you use specific brands (Clinique, etc) you may not be able to find them here.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Which items you want to ship? 
Are you planning on staying? 
Did you visit Cairo/Egypt before?


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

clothes are cheaper outside of egypt - i agree. but you can find reasonably priced stuff at h&m, etc here - but it will be a bit more.

new cairo is nice - i would suggest living there. or as another poster mentioned, al rehab.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi I would advise to bring as much underwear with you as possible as its hard to get good quality fitted in Cairo. Try Helioposis nice area to live. If you need contacts to meet ( ex pats and women please free feel to pm me )

Kind regards


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

meb01999 said:


> clothes are cheaper outside of egypt - i agree. but you can find reasonably priced stuff at h&m, etc here - but it will be a bit more.
> 
> new cairo is nice - i would suggest living there. or as another poster mentioned, al rehab.


Thanks for all the great advise


----------

